# Italian Museums



## initaly

Where are the best museums in Italy? I love museums. What Italian museums have you been to?


----------



## DanT99

I have been to many, but the ones I enjoyed the most are in Turin. I believe you can get something like a day pass/Turin card that allows you to visit all of them. There is obviously the Automobile museum thats worth a look, but I loved the National Museum of Cinema located in something called the Mole Antonelliana (you have to see the building!). If you do go, I recommend getting a guide as well, fairly inexpensive, but makes the trip so much more worthwhile with an explanation of the exhibits. Italy is obviously with a plethora of galleries, Roman museums and the like, so there is pretty much anything you want.
Italy Villa Holiday - Luxury Italian villas Farmhouses, cottages and Villas - Tuscany, Umbria, Lazio, Le Marche


----------



## dario

initaly said:


> Where are the best museums in Italy? I love museums. What Italian museums have you been to?


well, the Uffizi and the Accademia in Florence and the Brera Accademy in Milan (These are art galleries) and the Vatican museums in ROme, and also teh egyptian Museum in Turin is very famous

If you are looking for art, italy is an open air museum. Nearly every medieval church of some importance will have important art works, and some times in the mst unthinkable places.


----------



## DanT99

dario said:


> well, the Uffizi and the Accademia in Florence and the Brera Accademy in Milan (These are art galleries) and the Vatican museums in ROme, and also teh egyptian Museum in Turin is very famous
> 
> If you are looking for art, italy is an open air museum. Nearly every medieval church of some importance will have important art works, and some times in the mst unthinkable places.




I have to say I agree with dario - enjoy Rome. Its living history with modern day Romans amongst a breathtaking background of sights...


----------



## Tomo

DanT99 said:


> I have to say I agree with dario - enjoy Rome. Its living history with modern day Romans amongst a breathtaking background of sights...




I am planning to go to Rome later this year. Hopefully I will have time to enjoy some sightseeing besides eating and having a good time. I spent some good times last year in Trastevere and the campo del fiore. Good roman nightlife.


----------

